# Lettered the back window of my van today - what ya think?



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

OK be kind as I do wall graphics with my plotter but never window graphics so this is basically the first time I have done this. Wasnt too aweful bad, it took about 1:45 to do it from start to finish including cutting out the graphics. I can tell you this I handed my card out 2xs today already and all I did is take some packages to the PO


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

Very Nice, Not my style but done very well. symmetric and professional. Good Job!
I noticed you blocked out your plate in the first photo but not the second?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks nice. Print them yourself?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

866-928.... if you get calls asking if your refrigerator is running... it wasn't me 


Looks outstanding!!!


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Nice but...*

I would have blocked the Ph. number text so someone could read it from afar. Also the vines kinda hide the "ing" in Painting. Good idea for mobile ad.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good. Not my style but nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

very nice, had a hard time trying to decide what i wanted but got mine done for 65 bucks so I cant complain


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice! You may have found a new niche!


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone, the entire vine work wasnt really my thing either but I do HUGE wall graphics and that is one of many. I also cut killer ceiling medallions out of vinyl spray mask, then paint through it with oil based paint and run foil through it so it looks gilded. I gave it a lot of thought and the vine made scense to me as wall graphics are a new thing and I wanted to draw attention. Handed out cards today just after lettering it so it must of worked. I will post the sides once I have it done.

Forgot to block out the plate number in the 2nd pic. As far as being able to see the phone number at a distance, you can see it from almost 2 blocks away - cant relay that in a pic though. 

By the way yes I cut my own graphics as I have a 54" plotter cutter and I have a friend that has a 64" Roland printer as we print custom canvas art and have a wall paper installer put it up then I texture and crackle over it and then antique it so it looks like the plaster has fallen down to reveil a mural. Great stuff, huge money market and each job is very one of a kind.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

RCP,

Dear God I dont want that as a niche however those guys do make great money but they know there stuff! It isnt hard but after 22, almost 23 years of painting I think I will stick with what I know... ya know what I mean?!:thumbup:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

*lettering*

I think it looks like a very professional job. Cant find anything wrong..Are you the only decorative artist on this site? I have viewed some of your work....nice. My wife and I have been decorative artists since 1994.I am a grainer and marbler ...some tromp l oiel and murals. My wife enjoys oriental lacquer, guilding,semi precious stones,marquetry,ect... We moved back to San Francisco from Arizona and am restarting the buisness.Started painting houses in 1978. Hung wallpaper for a while...not artistic enough though.I look forward to your picture posts.

Michael


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

michael tust said:


> I think it looks like a very professional job. Cant find anything wrong..Are you the only decorative artist on this site? I have viewed some of your work....nice. My wife and I have been decorative artists since 1994.I am a grainer and marbler ...some tromp l oiel and murals. My wife enjoys oriental lacquer, guilding,semi precious stones,marquetry,ect... We moved back to San Francisco from Arizona and am restarting the buisness.Started painting houses in 1978. Hung wallpaper for a while...not artistic enough though.I look forward to your picture posts.
> 
> Michael


He does nice work. You can go to the search function and pull up his posts. There are some nice pics in there.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It is good to advertise at soccer games.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Michael,

I dont think that I am the only one on here that does decorative painting, maybe one of the ones that talk about it but there are many painters that are artists on here from websites that I have seen by members.

If you want to see some of my photos, look under my name for MY PHOTOS as I have some listed there. I would like to see some of your work as well as I am sure everyone here loves to see new things.

Rob


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Is this the M. Tust that studied under Bill Holgate, Mike Macneil, Yannick Guegan, Zaffle and others?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Roadog,

Does this happen to be Marlow? If so how are you doing?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

*This is he*

This is the M Tust that studied under Zaffle ,Holgate ,MacNeil.....and the list goes on.Not to be funny but I am the worlds slowest learner , therefore I need to have 2 to 3 times as much training as the average person in order to be decent.But after thousands of $$$$$$$$$ ..... Im getting there....slowly..
My wife is a fast learner at everything she does... Her work is very good.
Just getting into the forum posts. Some good artists on them.The beginners are eager to learn.Everybody is fairly generous with info.I like that.

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

*re Foileffects*

Yes your pictures are very nice.... Would like to see more of what you do......... By the way,my wife says you did a very good job on the lettering of your window. I see there are more artists on here then I first thought.

Michael


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

IMO a true artist is someone that takes pride in there work and gets up each day with the idea of making there clients homes look great. It can be staight paint or faux, to me that does not make a difference. With that in mind and if you look at the websites on this forum almost all of these guys are artists!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

FoilEffects said:


> IMO *a true artist is someone that takes pride in there work and gets up each day with the idea of making there clients homes look great.* It can be staight paint or faux, to me that does not make a difference. With that in mind and if you look at the websites on this forum almost all of these guys are artists!


That's some marketing material there. :thumbup:

Reminds me of a few days ago when I finished up a badly water damaged home. Little old lady came over an gave me a big hug. Told me I'm not a painter, I'm an artist.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

*re FoilEffects*

Yes I couldnt aggree with you more. Any tradesman or women that straight paints is DEFINETLY as equaly an artist!!!! I felt that way when I first started painting houses and hanging wallpaper.I have always been interested in drawing also. One day I was painting a building and a grainer arrived at the job.My boss said he is going to make the front doors look like wood.I sat down on my lunch break and watched him for an hour.I was amazed..... Said one day I will do that.I still do interior painting and enjoy it.The look on the clients face when you have repainted thier home is priceless. I respect ANYONES job when they take pride in thier work.Am thinking about learning venition plaster.Have only attempted it a few times,but love the look of the differant finishes ( not mine but the people that are experinced in the field ) it seems to be labor intensive.

Michael


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Graining is the ****. I've been dabling around with minor faux for a very little bit on my free time. Not to try to become a pro faux finisher, but just want to do it for fun & sample some things. Been setting up my empty basement with sheets of drywall for practice, sampling, and whatnot. I would love to learn graining though. What I see some people do is just amazing. I wouldn't even know where the hell to start.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looking over the OP though, one thing I would do different in the future is to put a black stroke around the txt to make it "pop" where it runs through the vine work you got on the side. :thumbsup:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

*re graining JNLP*

Graining can be basic or extremly complex...If you want to dabble and not spend big $$$ on classes,there are some great books out there. Pierre Finklestein's THE ART OF FAUX has very good instructions for graining,marbleing,tromp l oiel ect... You can buy it used on Amazon or other book sites.There are simple how to .. or beginner books out there also.

Michael


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Example...

Only did the top line, but put a black stroke & slight shadow on it all, and it will "pop". :thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

michael tust said:


> Graining can be basic or extremly complex...If you want to dabble and not spend big $$$ on classes,there are some great books out there. Pierre Finklestein's THE ART OF FAUX has very good instructions for graining,marbleing,tromp l oiel ect... You can buy it used on Amazon or other book sites.There are simple how to .. or beginner books out there also.
> 
> Michael


I'll have to check it out thanks. Wouldn't mind taking classes if it seemed like something I enjoy though.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes Rob its me. I spend more time on the "straight" painter forums as there is more intelligent conversation.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG Marlow I couldnt agree more!!! I am so sick of the 100's of emails that I get with the how did you do that stuff and people not even understanding how paint bonds properly but yet have week long classes that they teach that cost $1200-1500! Blows my mind that most people have never even as a finisher touched a brush to a wall to paint!

Rob


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

here is my letters until I can afford something better


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Foil Effects Very nice job All is love your posts. Do have a ? to ask if you don't mind. I have been think of a plotter for a little bite of time for sign and so on. Any smaller ones out there that you like that I wouldn't have to give the farm for. 
Thanks


----------

